# Migrating From 8 To 9 (Back-Up Users)



## dns (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello guys. I already want to migrate to FBSD FreeBSD 9 Release, but how can I save my freebsd FreeBSD users and passwords? I want restore the users with their passwords after reinstall FBSD FreeBSD 9.


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 10, 2012)

Why would you want to reinstall?


----------



## dns (Jan 10, 2012)

Why, I like latest version. I'll no (-reinstall-) just will save the home directory to other HDD and will format current fBSD FreeBSD HDD. Also I want to use the same passwords from current bsd FreeBSD to fbsd FreeBSD 9.

What should I do to keep the same passwords?


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes, I like to use the latest version too, but if I don't specifically need to reinstall, I just do the upgrade.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/updating-upgrading.html
If you don't want to compile, just run 
	
	



```
freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.0-RELEASE
```


----------



## dns (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you but this is not in my style. I want just remove current and install latest. How can I save the current user passwords and restore after?


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 10, 2012)

Passwords are stored in /etc/master.passwd and I think that copying this file and /etc/group will also copy data about your users. Their own data is, of course, in /usr/home/


----------



## dns (Jan 10, 2012)

Do we know whether password encryption method is same? Whether they will work 100%?


----------



## Sfynx (Jan 10, 2012)

Clean installs when upgrading are a Windows relic that do not hold on other operating systems such as FreeBSD, because upgrades actually work here. Passwords keep working.


----------



## vand777 (Jan 11, 2012)

dns said:
			
		

> Thank you but this is not in my style. I want just remove current and install latest.



FreeBSD is not Windows. There is no need to reinstall the system. It is faster just to upgrade and the final result will be the same. Just less headache and less configuration errors will be made. 

The only reasons to reinstall the system are 1) when you change architectures (for example, moving from amd64 to i386), or 2) if you are hacked and you can't trust your existing system anymore.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 11, 2012)

vand777 said:
			
		

> The only reasons to reinstall the system are 1) when you change architectures (for example, moving from amd64 to i386), or 2) if you are hacked and you can't trust your existing system anymore.


3) if you want to change your filesystem layout :e

Backing up /etc/passwd, /etc/master.passwd, /etc/group and /usr/home/ should be enough.


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 11, 2012)

dns said:
			
		

> Thank you but this is not in my style. I want just remove current and install latest. How can I save the current user passwords and restore after?



Sounds like you've had some bad experiences with Windows.  You should try upgrading FreeBSD.


----------



## jrm@ (Jan 11, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> 3) if you want to change your filesystem layout :e



4) You want to provide feedback on the new bsdinstall. :e


----------



## vand777 (Jan 11, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> 3) if you want to change your filesystem layout :e



Yes, but in some cases (depends on your objectives and current layout) even this can be done without complete reinstall


----------



## vand777 (Jan 11, 2012)

jrm said:
			
		

> 4) You want to provide feedback on the new bsdinstall. :e



+1


----------



## SNK (Jan 11, 2012)

dns said:
			
		

> Do we know whether password encryption method is same? Whether they will work 100%?



If you have e.g. blowfish specified in /etc/auth.conf then copy that file in addition to the ones mentioned earlier.


----------



## fnucc (Jan 11, 2012)

5) If you must manually resolve all conflicts or upgrade won't work.


----------

